# Interior fragrance



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a total long shot, how do you describe a smell....

Collected a new car that had been valeted (I know I know) but the interior smell is just great. I don’t know how other to describe it other than it’s almost aftershave / cologne like. 

Does anyone have a clue as to what this may be? Anyone know of car fresheners that are more “male fragrance” like? The dealer has requested the info from the valet but I’m not getting anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

I asked a question about Air Fresheners on here a while back and one of the suggestions was Chemical Guys "Black Frost". Never having heard of Black Frost I asked what kind of small it had and the answer came back as "it smells kind of like an aftershave a fresh scent".


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Any ideas on the products they used to Valet your car or was there a paper mat cover left in the car from the valeter. That would then give you an idea for what brand to look at.

I expect a lot of the dealer valets are loyal to certain companies such as Autoglym, Autosmart etc. You may find that its not an air freshener but actually the smell of a product such as an interior detailer they have used to wipe the surfaces down.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

spyk3d said:


> Any ideas on the products they used to Valet your car or was there a paper mat cover left in the car from the valeter. That would then give you an idea for what brand to look at.
> 
> I expect a lot of the dealer valets are loyal to certain companies such as Autoglym, Autosmart etc. You may find that its not an air freshener but actually the smell of a product such as an interior detailer they have used to wipe the surfaces down.


Good point actually, there were AutoGlym paper mats in the foot wells.

Might pop down hellfrauds and smell all the AG interior stuff - sure to get some strange looks but thanks for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

FiestaRed said:


> I asked a question about Air Fresheners on here a while back and one of the suggestions was Chemical Guys "Black Frost". Never having heard of Black Frost I asked what kind of small it had and the answer came back as "it smells kind of like an aftershave a fresh scent".


Many thanks for this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Good point actually, there were AutoGlym paper mats in the foot wells.
> 
> Might pop down hellfrauds and smell all the AG interior stuff - sure to get some strange looks but thanks for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a sniff of the Autoglym Autofresh. There is also a Pro version, same name, where you dilute it to the smelly strength you like.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> Good point actually, there were AutoGlym paper mats in the foot wells.
> 
> Might pop down hellfrauds and smell all the AG interior stuff - sure to get some strange looks but thanks for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to help. It might be Autoglym Interior Shampoo, although it says shampoo you can spray it onto a MF and wipe surfaces down with it and I love the smell of it.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

AG's Autofresh is lovely, I always spray some inside cars after detailing them. Not long lasting but I would describe it as a masculine scent, not really cologne though.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Many thanks guys! Off to have a smell in the morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

If you want a really nice cologne smelling air freshener the nicest I have found is definitely Mitchell and King 11 (The name of their airfresheners) , cologne is probably the fragrance they're best known for out of all the choices of fragrence they offer but quite a few to choose from and all good quality.


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

A G Interior cleaner is I think more of a lemony smell


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

The M&K ones I have smell gorgeous, if the cologne one is as good then I'd recommend giving them a try.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, stopped past Halfords and it’s not AG autofresh. I can only describe AG as half way there, perhaps a little too citrusy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks guys, stopped past Halfords and it's not AG autofresh. I can only describe AG as half way there, perhaps a little too citrusy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are all in suspense, you will have to find out and tell us what it is.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks guys, stopped past Halfords and it's not AG autofresh. I can only describe AG as half way there, perhaps a little too citrusy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have a sniff of the AG Interior Shampoo?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

spyk3d said:


> Did you have a sniff of the AG Interior Shampoo?


The AG shampoo should be sealed with that shrink wrap plastic over the cap?

Not sure about the other that he sniffed that's mentioned earlier as I've never used it.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Could be autosmart blast designer. Smells just like Paco roban 1million.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

mayhem85 said:


> Could be autosmart blast designer. Smells just like Paco roban 1million.


I have this, and it smells amazing!!! Get some from your local rep!!

Cooks


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

mayhem85 said:


> Could be autosmart blast designer. Smells just like Paco roban 1million.


Thanks for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

camerashy said:


> We are all in suspense, you will have to find out and tell us what it is.


Any news on the search for the "male fragrance" smell?

It's certainly not the Coronado Cherry that I use and I've not had a chance to sniff the AG Interior Shampoo yet. I think we need to get one of the TV detectives on the case, DCI Vera Stanhope is good at sniffing things out, she might do it seeing as she's not busy on ITV on Sunday night now.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Or Bob Cryer from The Bill.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

weedougall78 said:


> Or Bob Cryer from The Bill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


From what I can remember, he certainly had the nose for it.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Indeed, just the whiff of a crime would set him off.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Could be this stuff. Smells like CK One.

You can buy it in wurth shops.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wurth-Air-Freshener/dp/B00KYVBW0W


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Just "discovered" the fragrance I would most like the interior to have. Can't really describe the smell but it's like walking into one of those shops that sell scented candles where all the different scents combine into one.

Problem is, the smell is from Optimum Car Wax and there's not really anywhere on the inside of the car I can use it on. I'll have to cover the car with it and drive around with the windows wide open to let the smell in.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

No, still no joy and the dealer never gets back to me (typical). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Kenotek Interior Cleaner is perfumed with JeanPaul Gaultier - genuinely, they buy it by the barrel from them.

So the product is bargain, just waft a bit about. If any goes on you, bonus !

http://www.morethanpolish.com/kenotek-car-care.asp


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

It sounds a lot like our Air Freshener Cologne, most of our detailers use it and some of the car retailers too.

Cologne is easily our most popular, I use perfume grade ingredients and I make it myself so it's a little more expensive as the ingredients are of the same standard as Afterhsaves & Perfumes

https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/11-car-air-freshener


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RaceGlazer said:


> Kenotek Interior Cleaner is perfumed with JeanPaul Gaultier - genuinely, they buy it by the barrel from them.
> 
> So the product is bargain, just waft a bit about. If any goes on you, bonus !
> 
> http://www.morethanpolish.com/kenotek-car-care.asp


Cheeky little order just gone in...


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

JJ_ said:


> It sounds a lot like our Air Freshener Cologne, most of our detailers use it and some of the car retailers too.
> 
> Cologne is easily our most popular, I use perfume grade ingredients and I make it myself so it's a little more expensive as the ingredients are of the same standard as Afterhsaves & Perfumes
> 
> https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/11-car-air-freshener


Most of the other air fresheners I've tried seem only to last a couple of hours at the best, some far less than that.

How good are the M&K in the "long lasting" stakes?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

FiestaRed said:


> Most of the other air fresheners I've tried seem only to last a couple of hours at the best, some far less than that.
> 
> How good are the M&K in the "long lasting" stakes?


It's a difficult one to answer as most sprays can only hold onto what they are sprayed on.

What you pay for here is the quality of the fragrance.

The air in a car is always changing from opening doors/windows and air vents.

I always advise spraying onto a bit of greaseproof paper and putting it under the rear passenger seats, this means when the heat is turned on, it will infuse the car.

I use 10x more concentration than the guidelines for a room spray. Some fragrances are more delicate. If you are looking for a long-lasting. I'd opt for something like Cologne/Sandalwood. Cucumber for instance, is a delicate fragrance- one we originally made for an Aston Martin...to match his custom wax.

I've used a few reviews of 11 below;

Oliver Streatfeild
Smell of Success
I'm always cautious when purchasing new fragrances I've not tried before in case I'm left with a bottle of something I don't like. I needn't have worried!! 
Cologne smells like success! It's a masculine fragrance that could easily find itself amongst the aftershave counter in a department store! 
Some car fragrances last a matter of days - not Cologne. The fragrance lasts weeks before a little top up is needed. 
The bottle sets it apart from other air fresheners. It's a touch of class that almost demands you leave it on display in your car!

Darren Sams
Fragrance that lasts
I was delighted to finally find a fragrance that smells great and lasts too! Everyone notices it when they get in the car and says how good it smells. With a choice of so many fragrances the hardest thing with this is which one to choose next!

robert whyte
Lemon pie
Very good product smells really lovely fragrance last very long time in car

Samir
11
Iv bought a few different scents in 150ml to try out and I really like these. Sprayed a few squirts onto the carpets in the car and left a lovely smell for days. Not too strong and doesn't disappear after a day like others iv tried.

Andrew
11
Great scents that last for ages. I opted for Cologne and it's a great match for the Kouros spray, it doesn't smell like a sickly aditive it smells like the real thing. It's so good my wife had now ordered one for her car!


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a sample of M&K Mango its very nice, if I closed my eyes I'd be tempted to drink it. I find it natural smelling I guess, can't smell any alcohol or anything.

New Car Fragrance is good as well.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting. The dealer reckons it’s autoglym fresh linen but you can’t get it anywhere by the looks of it - I’m also not convinced he’s right. So, after some reading and the comments here I tried autosmart design blast. Not too bad but it’s not the correct fragrance..... I’ll keep trying.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

That smell is Autoglym Odour eliminator (purple lable), I got several bottles and its exactly as you described, an aftershave type smell....its smells lovely for around a few hours but soon dissipates


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

J55TTC said:


> Interesting. The dealer reckons it's autoglym fresh linen but you can't get it anywhere by the looks of it - I'm also not convinced he's right. So, after some reading and the comments here I tried autosmart design blast. Not too bad but it's not the correct fragrance..... I'll keep trying.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I ask how long the AS Designer Blast lasted?

Still not found anything that last as long as the California Scents in the small tins.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried the fragrances from F-jas? https://f-jas.co.uk
Apparently they do several versions of "new car smell" 
Remove the pollen filter, drip a few drops of fragrance on the cabin pollen filter and replace


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Peirre said:


> Has anyone tried the fragrances from F-jas? https://f-jas.co.uk
> Apparently they do several versions of "new car smell"
> Remove the pollen filter, drip a few drops of fragrance on the cabin pollen filter and replace


Yes, I have and initially I had a number of problems with the delivery. I eventually ended up with two packs arriving a few days after they should have. This mainly due to the severe weather at that time.

As for the scent, it was great but like many other air fresheners only lasted minutes although I mixed the concentrate at its strongest. Bit disappointing really.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Atkinson91 said:


> That smell is Autoglym Odour eliminator (purple lable), I got several bottles and its exactly as you described, an aftershave type smell....its smells lovely for around a few hours but soon dissipates


Thanks man I'll give that a go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

FiestaRed said:


> Can I ask how long the AS Designer Blast lasted?
> 
> Still not found anything that last as long as the California Scents in the small tins.


The can is mega pressurised, it says one 2 second blast. I did as short a blast as I could onto each floor mat and there's a trace of the smell lingering after 2 weeks ish. After the first spray it's seriously strong, like nauseously strong! It's pleasant enough though after it dissipates, I have million by paco robanne and there's a definite similarity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

J55TTC said:


> The can is mega pressurised, it says one 2 second blast. I did as short a blast as I could onto each floor mat and there's a trace of the smell lingering after 2 weeks ish. After the first spray it's seriously strong, like nauseously strong! It's pleasant enough though after it dissipates, I have million by paco robanne and there's a definite similarity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon on the Forensic Detailing Channel scored the Blast as the "longest lasting" of all the air sprays in his yearly awards. He also said the can emptied very quickly.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

FiestaRed said:


> Jon on the Forensic Detailing Channel scored the Blast as the "longest lasting" of all the air sprays in his yearly awards. He also said the can emptied very quickly.


I'd completely agree with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

On my quest to find this elusive scent I ordered M&K Cologne. It came really well packaged and delivery was next day.

It's not the same smell that I was after but it's mighty fine... I actually might prefer it I think. I've put the A/C into recirculation and used a couple of sprays into the foot wells and left it for 15 mins. Will check back in a few hours.

It's a small bottle but I can see the volume lasting waaaaaaaay longer than the Autosmart design. I will report back on how long the scent lasts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I've started using the 'essential oil on the cabin filter trick' and seems to be working really well. Probably the only down side to doing it this way is that if you apply it directly to the filter, you either have to wait a long time for the scent to fade before trying something else or you need to replace the filter. The best way is to put a couple of drops on a cotton makeup pad on the cabin-side of the filter. this way you can change the pad when you want to try something new.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

M&K cologne:

Smells great, aftershave like - perhaps a bit spicy. 

Lasts less than a week. I sprayed the headlining, foot wells and under the seats. 

Enough in the bottle to spray weekly and will last a fair few months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

J55TTC said:


> On my *QUEST* to find this elusive scent I ordered M&K Cologne.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the way you call it a *QUEST*, it's becoming a bit that way for me but my task is finding a scent that simply lasts that bit longer.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

FiestaRed said:


> Love the way you call it a *QUEST*, it's becoming a bit that way for me but my task is finding a scent that simply lasts that bit longer.


Autosmart winning by a country mile in terms of lasting. However, I'd say you'd be hard pushed to get 10 uses out of a can. The M&K doesn't last half as long but I reckon you'd get 30+ uses from it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm absolutely addicted to the smell of Halfords own air con cleaner/purifier.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/engine-oils-fluids/air-con/halfords-air-con-purifier-150ml

Smells amazing but again doesn't last long enough.

I've taken to using one every 2-3 months just because I love the smell so much!


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

If you are still looking try autoglym's hyper fresh golden sunset, best smelling air freshener I have ever had and smells a little aftershavey.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

dannygdesigns said:


> If you are still looking try autoglym's hyper fresh golden sunset, best smelling air freshener I have ever had and smells a little aftershavey.


Thanks Danny, took a look but nothing on their website or showing up in Halfords.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

FiestaRed said:


> Thanks Danny, took a look but noting on their website or showing up in Halfords.


I got mine from Ebay mate or amazon stocks it too, I am not sure why most retailers don't sell it but honestly its a gem.


----------



## furgie (Jan 27, 2013)

olliewills said:


> I've started using the 'essential oil on the cabin filter trick' and seems to be working really well. Probably the only down side to doing it this way is that if you apply it directly to the filter, you either have to wait a long time for the scent to fade before trying something else or you need to replace the filter. The best way is to put a couple of drops on a cotton makeup pad on the cabin-side of the filter. this way you can change the pad when you want to try something new.


I use one similar to this, not sure if I got it from eBay or Amazon and can't remember how much it cost.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B072DVFRFY/ref=mp_s_a_1_49_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1521577179&sr=8-49&keywords=car+vent+fragrance+oil

You can use any fragrance oil you want. As it comes with more than one easily replaceable felt tab, you can change the fragrance when ever you please and don't need to go rummaging around for your cabin filter.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

furgie said:


> I use one similar to this, not sure if I got it from eBay or Amazon and can't remember how much it cost.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B072DVFRFY/ref=mp_s_a_1_49_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1521577179&sr=8-49&keywords=car+vent+fragrance+oil
> 
> You can use any fragrance oil you want. As it comes with more than one easily replaceable felt tab, you can change the fragrance when ever you please and don't need to go rummaging around for your cabin filter.


Really like this idea but that looks tacky as hell!


----------



## RedSeaPeace (Jan 12, 2017)

How about asking the guys who did the detail what they used?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The best used to be Sonus Leather Cleaner and Conditioner (can be used on dash/vinyl etc)kit from clean your car.

Was developed by the Boss at Sonus to keep his Porsche smelling exactly like factory. 

When this was applied it made the car smell exactly like factory for about 3-4 weeks.

Then the divs changed the product...it smells crap now.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

RedSeaPeace said:


> How about asking the guys who did the detail what they used?


I did, they said autoglym fresh linen which is now discontinued but I don't think it is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

dannygdesigns said:


> I got mine from Ebay mate or amazon stocks it too, I am not sure why most retailers don't sell it but honestly its a gem.


Spoke to Autoglym Danny and they said the Hyper Fresh was part of their Professional Range and can only be purchased from their Franchisees for trade customers.

I'll give the stuff on eBay a try, as least someone is selling it. Thanks for the help.


----------

